# Alum 1-12-2013



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Fished Alum today from 8am-1pm since my other spot I scouted through the week didn't thaw out enough. Managed 3 carp and 1 catfish which surprised the hell of me given the time of year and water temperature. All fish came on a Dynamite Tutti Frutti popup with a stick of liquidized bread.


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

Vince:

Thanks for sharing...congratulations on some nice fish. I went out to an abandoned gravel pit today for a couple of hours but had no success.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Lee. Did you fish the one off of Eldean?


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

Vince:

I did fish the one off of Eldean...it's a minute and half drive from my office.
Had a couple of hours to kill and it was 60 degrees and the ice had melted off 1/2 the lake.

Great Miami River was way too high to fish and didn't have the time to go to Kiser Lake,


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

I've fished that twice and blanked each time when going after carp. There are some nice ones in there though.


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

Vince:

42 pounds is the biggest one I know of caught last year...lots of 20's and 30's. There're some huge flatheads or blues in there as well. Hoping to set my personal bests for carp and cats this season...from one body of water.

Heading out there in a little while,

All the best


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice report, great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Headed back today for 3 hours and managed the same totals as yesterday, 3 carp and 1 catfish.


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

Vince:

...way to go...nothing to report from my fishing trip today.

...that's fishing...


----------



## Tribal Carper (Nov 26, 2012)

Good catches Vince.

Lee, if you fish the "pit" then you must know Bill Stoltz or Craig Welch...next time you see them tell them Tribal Carper says hi. Might make it out there this Spring to fish with those guys.


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

Tribal Carper:

I'll let Bill Stoltz know the next time I run into him. The monsters are still swimmin' around that lake.

Hope to break 40# for carp and 70# for flathead catfish from "the pit "
this season.

All the best,


----------

